# can't stop my hand from shaking!



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Have u ever noticed older people who "shake" ?? Well that's what my hand is like...

I've been getting pins and needles in both arms and legs, this has started to settle recently as I've started on iron tablets and calcium/vit D supplements. I assumed the pins and needles were due to my deficiency.

Now my right arm has a "dead" feeling and I can't stop my hand shaking, as I'm typing this my arm is aching like I've done a million reps on weights!! And I've got tingling in my fingers.

I've had my TSH recently it was the same as the past 3 months (can't remember figures but is in the lower part in range). My b12 is fine also.

Could this be a new symptom or maybe something to do with the new medication/supplements?? 
I also keep getting a shooting pain up the right side of my neck and an aching in the front of my neck, also a lot more palpitations than usual. I am not sleeping well at all.

Any insight appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Have u ever noticed older people who "shake" ?? Well that's what my hand is like...
> 
> I've been getting pins and needles in both arms and legs, this has started to settle recently as I've started on iron tablets and calcium/vit D supplements. I assumed the pins and needles were due to my deficiency.
> 
> ...


Just one hand? May I humbly suggest you call your doctor? This could be due to any myriad of conditions.

We are here and we are good but we are not doctors; so please do call your doctor!!!

You have had a very hard time and you don't need things to go unattended to.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

just the 1 hand. Will pop to the drs in the morning, thanks x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> just the 1 hand. Will pop to the drs in the morning, thanks x


You must let us know; I and others here really really do care.................a lot!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I should probably mention that my migraines are not only more often but they have doubled in pain and taking longer to get over. I had one so bad the last few days that when i had both eyes open it felt like i couldn't see through my left eye.... but when i closed my right eye i could see. Not sure if that makes sence to anyone. I can't take tablets when im like this because they make me vomit and because im steroids dependant i can't risk getting sick.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw my Dr this evening. He has put me on beta blockers to prevent migraines and to help with the palpatations. My hands have stopped shaking today and my headache isn't too bad so he thinks it may be linked. I have ti take them for 3 weeks, increase dose if needed and to go back for a review. I am on bisoprolol 2.5mg daily and he also prescribed sumatriptan 50mg as pain relief. I've tried a few triptans before but haven't worked so fingers crossed x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Saw my Dr this evening. He has put me on beta blockers to prevent migraines and to help with the palpatations. My hands have stopped shaking today and my headache isn't too bad so he thinks it may be linked. I have ti take them for 3 weeks, increase dose if needed and to go back for a review. I am on bisoprolol 2.5mg daily and he also prescribed sumatriptan 50mg as pain relief. I've tried a few triptans before but haven't worked so fingers crossed x


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so relieved that you saw your doctor and that what he has Rx'd is offering you some relief. As the med builds up, you may feel even better tomorrow!!

Bless your little heart!! Take care of yourself!!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so relieved that you saw your doctor and that what he has Rx'd is offering you some relief. As the med builds up, you may feel even better tomorrow!!
> 
> Bless your little heart!! Take care of yourself!!


Thank u.... here's hoping


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I get the numbness in my limbs, the prickly feeling-or pins and needles out of the blue.I have mild hand shaking but it is noticeable. I have not gotten any answers- As far as heart palps, I had to wear a heart monitor and when I had pain it registered as an "episode" on the monitor, but they were not large enough episodes to get any treatment. My heart pain feels like an ache if that makes sense.I have a very strong history of heart disease, my mom's side- I hope you get some answers- and I hope the meds relieve your symptoms I'll be keeping an eye out for your update!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am doing so much better with the beta blockers. Pins and needles have gone and so have the shaking! Im still getting a few palpatations but they dont feel like 'thud thud' more like a flutter. I do have a slight irregular heart beat but was tolt that my irregularity is a regular one... what ever that means lol.

On the migraine side of things..... normally i would have had atleast 3 migraines by now and constant headache. Ive had 1 migraine which lasted a day instead of a few days, seriously amazin results!!

The only down side is the tiredness... i had been back on track when i started the iron and vit d but ive found the beta blockers are reversing that. Rather be tired than deal with the other symptoms tho thats for sure


----------

